# Homemade kayak seat



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Almost done with the seat for my pelican angler series. A couple more adjustments and I'll be ready for the water.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have sit in instead of sit on top kayaks. Wouldn't your center of mass be too high with that seat?
Not criticizing but curious.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

With the sit on top kayak I think I will be good. It's raising me up around 5 to 6 inches. Most I've seen on YouTube are right around the same. I can stand up and row in it so I'm thinking I'll be ok. If not I'm chopping it down a few inches. I'll let you know Sunday how it works.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweet! Only thing I'd add is that you may want to disperse the weight off of those seat "feat". That much weight on just four small contact points will probably catch up to you in the form of a crack or wear point.
I like the ingenuity though!


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Sweet! Only thing I'd add is that you may want to disperse the weight off of those seat "feat". That much weight on just four small contact points will probably catch up to you in the form of a crack or wear point.
> I like the ingenuity though!


I was going to use scupper holes to mount but heard a lot of story's of the seams cracking from the pressure. Any recommendations on that. This was my first attempt at it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Gots to think on that one...
Best I can think off the top of my head would be to run some kind of plastic 2 X 4 under the front two feet, and same in the back.
You'd have to trim down the seat height though. That'd likely be too tippy.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Bubbagon has a good point and a good idea,need to spread out the pressure point.Economical look into a composite decking board at lowes or the like


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Took kayak out Sunday. Seat worked great. No issues and it was pretty comfortable. Working on weight distribution for the legs next.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Where did you get the seat? It looks good


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Where did you get the seat? It looks good[/QUOTE
> I made the frame. The seat was bought at Dicks. It's a stadium seat.


----------

